# Sigma 16mm f/1.4 DC DN Contemporary lens price: $449



## ahsanford (Nov 9, 2017)

Priced to move:
https://photorumors.com/2017/11/09/sigma-16mm-f1-4-dc-dn-contemporary-lens-price-449/

If you are solely a crop/m43 shooter (and plan to stay that way), I'm hard-pressed to say why you _shouldn't_ get this lens. You'd have to hate wide-open vignetting so badly as to step up to a much bigger/pricier FF lens to defeat it -- that's really all I can think of.

Yet still no word of an EF-S version. What a pity. EF-S folks are starving for better glass that isn't oversized/overpriced EF stuff.

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 9, 2017)

no word on an EF-S version because this is a purely mirrorless lens - DN series

what i'm sad about is that there won't be an EF-M version...at least for now there isn't any EF-M love in their DN series..same goes for fuji


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 9, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> no word on an EF-S version because this is a purely mirrorless lens - DN series
> 
> what i'm sad about is that there won't be an EF-M version...at least for now there isn't any EF-M love in their DN series..same goes for fuji



Fuji may never happen -- after all, they have fast primes like this already. But +1 on EF-M, it would be promptly snapped up by EOS M owners.

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> it would be promptly snapped up by EOS M owners.
> 
> - A



i'd buy almost their entire DN line as soon as it became available for the M


----------

